# Anyone co-sleep on a TempurPedic (memory foam) mattress?



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

DH and I are expecting our first child in March/April, and are planning on cosleeping. However, we have realized over the last month or so that our ancient mattress is finally giving up the ghost, and it is time to replace it.

We are in an interesting situation right now where the stairway up to our bedroom is really too small to get a mattress through (VERY low ceiling, sharp turn), and the only way to get furniture into our room is to lift it up onto the roof and bring it through a double window. Our California King mattress fit through fine, because it is old and could be easily folded. A newer, firmer mattress is going to be a lot tougher to fit . . . so we thought maybe we could do it with a memory foam mattress.

They ARE occasionally available used (so that we could afford it), and they seem like a good idea for adult comfort. My only question is, would they be safe for an infant? I know that there is some concern with overly soft mattresses, and just wasn't sure if the memory foam would qualify . . .

Anyone with experience in this area, I would really appreciate your advice/suggestions! Our backs are killing us and we need to replace this mattress ASAP; we're just not sure what to look for!


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't know if its safe for a newborn. I would think not, since it will allow the infant's face to sink into it and form an airless indentation which I think could smother the infant. But if you take care to always lay the infant on her back and she doesn't roll over, I think it would be fine.

We started using a memory foam mattress when our DD turned 6 months. Its king size and we laid it directly on the floor because she was crawling easily off the old bed. Its extremely comfortable and we love it. She sleeps well, probably because it kind of cradles her, and she's active enough that she can move her head if she can't breathe. We haven't had any troubles with it or with her sleeping on it. But I don't know about a newborn.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Ds2 rolled over on his stomach on our tempurpedic after nursing today, and he didn't make a deep well. I think he is too light to make a hole. When we sleep, he is on his side. I think it is fine. But I don't let my babies sleep on their stomach until they can roll over themselves.

Get the bed - it is the greatest bed ever! I loooooooooooove it.


----------



## lisac77 (May 27, 2005)

I recently bought a king size foam mattress from IKEA. I love it! It was so easy to move because of the flexibility of the foam. When I have my second child, and he/she is old enough, I intend to buy a memory foam topper from overstock.com, which has the same effect as the TempurPedic for about 1/6 of the cost.

Mattress from IKEA = $249
Memory Foam pad = $200
Total Cost = $449!


----------



## Birth Junky (Jun 14, 2004)

Yup, we were lucky enough to find a Tempurpedic being sold used through Craigslist, so we are getting it for the low price of $500. AND it is a California King, which means we won't have to buy new sheetsets! (We were worried that we would only be able to find Eastern King, which would've meant all new bed linens).

We pick it up next Sunday. I can't wait to wake up next Monday morning after a full night's rest on a new bed!


----------



## massagemom (Apr 6, 2005)

i have a normal mattress with the memory foam topper on it and it is really comfortable. we cosleep with our 5 month old too and have never had any problems with it. we did take extra precautions for leaking/accidents by putting down a waterproof pad.


----------



## chiro_kristin (Dec 31, 2004)

My nb has slept on our tempurpedic since day 1. incl face down

i see no probs

nak


----------



## IncaMama (Jun 23, 2004)

yup our son has slept on one since 6mo (when we bought it) and he sleep like a rock on it! LOL


----------



## vegaenglit (Aug 4, 2005)

i have seen "memory foam" pads for babies to sleep on (i think the idea behind it is that if a baby is supposed to sleep on its back, the foam is better than a hard mattress - plagio wise.)

im not sure if this helps at all in answering your question, just something to think about. if you were to co-sleep, you could just tip the baby over on its back after nursing or something.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chiro_kristin*
My nb has slept on our tempurpedic since day 1. incl face down

i see no probs

nak

Nice to know a chiropractor has a tempurpedic!


----------



## hannahnc (Mar 30, 2005)

We've coslept with our little one since day one on a memory foam mattress (it's not the namebrand tempurpedic - but it's the same memory foam stuff). We never had any problems. Congrats on your new bed- they are OH SO comfy!!


----------



## skywardchild (Apr 11, 2005)

My son and I have slept on our memory foam mattress from the beginning. He has always slept on his side or stomach. Like others have said, such a light weight doesn't make a deep impression.

I love the bed, especially in the latter months of pregnancy! Be sure to get some sort of water-resistant pad to protect it. (it *will* get messy cosleeping & breastfeeding!)


----------

